# 6lb 3oz beauty



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

Haven't posted in a while cause I haven't caught big 5+ But caught this in gin clear water off a pile of concrete in 7fow about 15 feet off the bank ina 12 foot deep apartment pond. Someone would have kept her from this pond if they caught her. Trick worm texas rigged watermelon red. This is the 5th 5+ ive caught in gin clear h2o and to see a big fish shake surge and jump is pretty freaking fantastic. Also 3rd time I was alone...wish a buddy was there to share that one with me...


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

Very nice fish!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice! Big fish, Look at the bulging eyes!


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Very nice...


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

Nice fish 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Real nice bass Joe. U love the trick worm!


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

Look at the head and shoulders on that pig!

I haven't caught one like in a long time. Hopefully this fall.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice fish.


----------

